# why we are still stuck at "256 Kbps" for BSNL broadband?



## Rockstar11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Come 2011 and we are still stuck at "256 Kbps" for BSNL broadband?



Reliance provide.. 300 Kbps unlimited @ Rs. 499

MTNL provide.. 320 Kbps unlimited @ Rs. 395

and BSNL 256 Kbps unlimited @ Rs. 499 / 625 


TRAI 512Kbps as minimum broadband speeds from Jan 2011


TRAI (Telecom Regulatory Authority of India) has suggested that the minimum broadband speed should be 512kbps from Jan 2011, currently the minimum speed to label and internet connection as broadband internet connection is 256kbps, the last broadband revolution in India started in 2004 when TRAI labeled the minimum speeds to be 256kbps for broadband connections when Pvt ISP were offering 64kbps as broadband.

TRAI 512Kbps as minimum broadband speeds from Jan 2011 - Tech2buzz.com


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 6, 2011)

BSNL has upgraded the H750 (Previously featuring 256kbps) to 512kbps.
That 499 Plan is merely a promotional offer which has been extended for another year.
I'm on ULD1350 - 4mbps till 20GB,after that 512kbps..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 7, 2011)

^
what about 256 kbps speed in BB Home Combo Unlimited 625? 

Home 625 Unlimited plan speed shud be increased atleast to 320 kbps or 512 kbps.. 

I'm on BB Home Combo Unlimited 625. 
256 kbps speed


----------



## Joker (Apr 7, 2011)

india needs a revolution..!!!


----------



## noob (Apr 8, 2011)

we need 1 mbps as minimum


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 8, 2011)

bsnl has huge infrastructure but...
most bsnl guys are lazy and they wont upgrade unless the corruption by private players to higher govt authorities stop


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:
			
		

> we need 1 mbps as minimum


 I dont see that happening for atleast next 5 years.

I think 'Acess to Broadband Internet' should be made constitutional right(like France, etc) so that we get net speeds of 512 kbps for free! Everyone gets unlimited!


----------



## R2K (Apr 9, 2011)

^^
lol....dream on beacuse
that won't just happen in India where there are millions of ppl still struggling for a single meal


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:


> we need 1 mbps as minimum


atleast 512 kbps UL @ Rs. 500
256 Kbps UL @ Rs. 250


----------



## sparx (Apr 9, 2011)

Airtel MO sometimes give speed of 50KBps(400kbps?) and 25KBps(200kbps) on average. I wonder why is 256kbps called broadband and why should one spend Rs.625 on that when you can surf 2GB at Rs.98 and i am quite sure with that speed you won't need more than 4GB or  Rs.196 on Airtel/Vodafone


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2011)

having broadband speed with 256 Kbps,
youtube videos keeps bffering..


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 15, 2011)

the bb plan 750 ul is good enough for home users. In orissa, I m getting 200KBps download speed in bsnl 2g  sim, but its not unlimited. But 2gb dl at Rs 99 is good enough. I am happy with bsnl service.


----------



## shruti (Apr 15, 2011)

government needs to wake up. i use a limited BSNL broadband plan- it is really hard to browse with limited transfer.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2011)

shruti said:


> government needs to wake up. i use a limited BSNL broadband plan- it is really hard to browse with limited transfer.



Yes.

Low Speed and Limited Data Plan.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 15, 2011)

We must have faster connections so we can download....ummm....freewares.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2011)

Techn0crat said:


> We must have faster connections so we can download....ummm....freewares.




Faster, Cheap and Funlimited Connections..


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

lol, i have only 2.5 GB limit. imagine that. At least its unlimited in the night.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2011)

^ BSNL BBG250 have only 1 GB limit without night unlimited. 
imagine that.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 16, 2011)

@Rockstar11, simply upgrade to higher plans.. you need to pay premium to get premium service..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2011)

I would love to se a plan 2 mbps upto 80GB for Rs.1000 that would be enough for me

2mbps upto 20GB and then 512kbps for 1350 is too much

They put the fup like we will actully use 2mbps for checking mails and websites only


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^ BSNL BBG250 have only 1 GB limit without night unlimited.
> imagine that.


yeah, when i was getting my net i took 500 plan just because it had night unlimited.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I would love to se a plan 2 mbps upto 80GB for Rs.1000 that would be enough for me
> 
> 2mbps upto 20GB and then 512kbps for 1350 is too much
> 
> They put the fup like we will actully use 2mbps for checking mails and websites only



+1............


----------



## baiju (May 1, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^ BSNL BBG250 have only 1 GB limit without night unlimited.
> imagine that.



Change to 500 combo plan (2 mbps). it gives you 1.5 gb free usage, night unlimited, 175 free calls and includes telephone rental charge. But with your current plan you will need to pay the telephone rent also. If you are a govt. employee you can get 20% reduction.


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> MTNL provide.. 320 Kbps unlimited @ Rs. 395



I think, MTNL's lowest plan is 512 Kbps. 
When I had registered, I had opted for 256 kbps Unlimited plan at @ 699.
But later on, that plan was automatically upgraded to double the speed, with same charges. 

And its's completely unlimited, means no FUP. I'm loving it!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2011)

baiju said:


> Change to 500 combo plan (2 mbps). it gives you 1.5 gb free usage, night unlimited, 175 free calls and includes telephone rental charge. But with your current plan you will need to pay the telephone rent also. If you are a govt. employee you can get 20% reduction.




i need Unlimited Plan.

my plan is BB Home Combo Unlimited 625.
256 kbps speed


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 1, 2011)

I have Rs 700 plan,unlimited down.
But i dont know it's speed ,
In local area connection it says 
speed: 100.0 Mbps.
What is it's meaning?


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> I have Rs 700 plan,unlimited down.
> But i dont know it's speed ,
> In local area connection it says
> speed: 100.0 Mbps.
> What is it's meaning?



This speed of 100 Mbps, you are watching is of the LAN between your computer and the modem.

To find the actual speeds, goto speedtest.net.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 18, 2011)

MTNL UNLIMITED PLANS with Time Based Speed
DSL_Unlimited_555

Day: 8 AM to 10 PM Upto 320 Kbps

Night: 10 PM to 8 AM Upto 1 Mbps

Sunday Upto 1 Mbps


BSNL abhi tak so raha hai!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

call me lucky but my airtel 1699 2M plan till 40GB is awesome,256K after that.

awesome because I easily download over 60GB in a month and yet airtel does not reduce my speed 

btw im in kolkata circle.just a heads-up for OP


----------



## masterkd (May 22, 2011)

survey says average mobile broadband speed in Seol (10 million people surveyed) is 35.8 Mbps and in New York (8.4 million people surveyed) is 11.7 Mbps :C_cry:
When we are going to get something like this??


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2011)

^^  dream on!...


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

1. kill the telecom ministers
2. kill congress
3. get someone awesome like me on the throne
4. see india get on top of the world in 10 years
5. ???
6. profit


----------



## ico (May 23, 2011)

Pakistan is ahead of us as far as Internet speeds are concerned.

anyways, locking this thread. I guess we can't do anything and the answer to the question is only known by the sarkaar and morons like Airtel.


----------

